# 8 month old training



## JoMichelle

Hi guys, I've not posted here for a while as things have been pretty smooth.

However, my 8 month old has hit adolescence and not doing as she is told. Which is fine, I know what I need to do. The thing is I'm trying to retrain her but when we are outdoors she is not interested in any treats/toys/rewards whatsoever. Even the highest value, as soon as we get outdoors she doesn't care. She's always been a bit on the nervous side, so when we're outdoors she is either excited or nervous, usually excited.

I've ALWAYS socialised her, we go out everyday and the places I've tried to train her are places she is familiar with. I just can't seem to do anything with her. I can't get her to stop pulling on the lead, she pays no attention to me at all and I don't know how to progress until she does. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks, Jo.


----------



## breyer08

Oh gosh, I am so not looking forward to this stage. I wish I had some advice for you, but our first GSD is only 14 weeks old. I will be subscribing to this thread, though, to see what others have to say. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## JoMichelle

Hi Breyer, I've always been nervous about this stage. I am only worried because my puppy has always been nervous and shy, and I don't want that turning into aggression and want to get ontop of this training. Thanks for the luck


----------



## Angelina03

Rocco is now 9 months old. Your pup sounds a lot like Rocco. Rocco has been just as you describe for a few months. I have been working really hard on following through with my commands (even if it takes 20 minutes each time!). I will make him do what I say, even if I have to physically make him "come" "sit" "down" etc., etc. When we are outside in the yard I get his attention with the ball (his obsession!LOL). That has been working well. When outside in the neighborhood or store or elsewhere (not our yard), I resorted to a choke collar. I resisted it for a long, long time and never planned to use it. However, as your pup probably is now, Rocco has become really strong and powerful and is very head strong. I will not put anyone or anything in danger because he doesn't want to listen. So, I use a fabric choke collar that practically hangs on him when he is not pulling. I have used this to make him stay next to me (when walking him or not), to turn him away from distractions, and to stop him from pulling. I must say, it is super draining; but Rocco is starting to come along. He barely ever pulls now when I walk him and he doesn't even walk in front of me anymore. He walks with his shoulders by my legs. Huge, huge improvement! I'll admit, the first 5 minutes or so of the walk is a bit of a struggle until he realizes he has to succumb.
So, I would say to just keep on keeping on and have lots and lots of patience.


----------



## TaZoR

Tazor just turned 9 mos. and has become a complete idiot..actually embarrassing at times. He is a willful child who ignores me and he acts like a spider monkey on crack, but, thats my boy and I will procede one day at a time until he gets better. Exercise is useless and he has the attention span of a moth on redbull. Naps are a distant memory and I'm really tired of his name because I say it 600 times a day. He is constantly mouthing everyones hands and arms in his quest to train us to pet him or give him a belly rub. He runs around the yard like an out of control clydesdale, and on one hairpin turn he jack-knifed into a viscious cross body block and full out sent me flying.

I think he has secretly changed his name and refuses to respond to the one I gave him. When I find out what Rumplestiltkins new name is perhaps he will obey again. He even acts worse in front of strangers or when I'm on the phone like many children do. I feel him laughing at me. If nothing else works, I will be scheduling a lobotomy..until then, I will put my giant moth on a leash and parade him around town while he pulls me about in search of lightbulbs. Try not to snicker, when you see me dangling at the end of his leash, he's a biggun..its not my fault. Thank god he's goofy friendly.


----------



## *Lisa*

Hahaha Jen, I love the description :rofl:

We have just hit the 8 month mark (yesterday) with Jazmyn, and the "teenage" stage is beginning. Listening has become optional, tricks/commands are being forgotten and the girl is a bit of a diva LOL

Training/Exercise are being kicked up a notch to help get us through this time. She does still love her mid-day crate nap so that provides some relief.

Thankfully, she is extremely food driven, so bust out the kibble/treats/bones and she is an angel. Food is her kryptonite LOL!


----------



## Bear GSD

TaZoR said:


> Tazor just turned 9 mos. and has become a complete idiot..actually embarrassing at times. He is a willful child who ignores me and he acts like a spider monkey on crack, but, thats my boy and I will procede one day at a time until he gets better. Exercise is useless and he has the attention span of a moth on redbull. Naps are a distant memory and I'm really tired of his name because I say it 600 times a day. He is constantly mouthing everyones hands and arms in his quest to train us to pet him or give him a belly rub. He runs around the yard like an out of control clydesdale, and on one hairpin turn he jack-knifed into a viscious cross body block and full out sent me flying.
> 
> I think he has secretly changed his name and refuses to respond to the one I gave him. When I find out what Rumplestiltkins new name is perhaps he will obey again. He even acts worse in front of strangers or when I'm on the phone like many children do. I feel him laughing at me. If nothing else works, I will be scheduling a lobotomy..until then, I will put my giant moth on a leash and parade him around town while he pulls me about in search of lightbulbs. Try not to snicker, when you see me dangling at the end of his leash, he's a biggun..its not my fault. Thank god he's goofy friendly.


 :rofl: Me too. lol!


----------



## iloveshepherds

LOL! Im there too. Navajo is 8 months...soon to be 9...last night at RallyO he decided he want to play tug with the leash.......luckily I had some treats so i was able to get his attention back. (after he sat there with my hand in his mouth. LOL..the hand with the treat it in)
everyone in class was laughing. and here i am trying to be serious. so i was a party pooper. lol. 
he was a good boy...just had to get him refocused...and entertained! he was quite bored waiting for our turn...so when it was time for us to start he wanted to leave. dont blame him though. even i was yawning.
they just like to test us at this age...just gotta keep going with training and alpha role.


----------



## Twyla

TaZoR said:


> Tazor just turned 9 mos. and has become a complete idiot..actually embarrassing at times. He is a willful child who ignores me and he acts like a spider monkey on crack, but, thats my boy and I will procede one day at a time until he gets better. Exercise is useless and he has the attention span of a moth on redbull. Naps are a distant memory and I'm really tired of his name because I say it 600 times a day. He is constantly mouthing everyones hands and arms in his quest to train us to pet him or give him a belly rub. He runs around the yard like an out of control clydesdale, and on one hairpin turn he jack-knifed into a viscious cross body block and full out sent me flying.
> 
> I think he has secretly changed his name and refuses to respond to the one I gave him. When I find out what Rumplestiltkins new name is perhaps he will obey again. He even acts worse in front of strangers or when I'm on the phone like many children do. I feel him laughing at me. If nothing else works, I will be scheduling a lobotomy..until then, I will put my giant moth on a leash and parade him around town while he pulls me about in search of lightbulbs. Try not to snicker, when you see me dangling at the end of his leash, he's a biggun..its not my fault. Thank god he's goofy friendly.



This has got to be the best description yet of a pup at this age.


----------



## breyer08

Twyla said:


> This has got to be the best description yet of a pup at this age.


I'm getting scared... :hammer:


----------



## TaZoR

breyer08 said:


> I'm getting scared... :hammer:


Its all true. He had such promise being a nice laid back little guy who wanted to learn and was so proud of himself. Now he has the look in his eye of a misbehaving kid with child protective services on speed dial. I can't even play fetch because he has decided playing keep away is WAAAY more fun. I give him a chew toy and he puts it on top of one of my toy poodles and 'accidently' pinches them. He decided the poodles are excellent squeaky toys when he pulls their hair. 

To top everything off, he had the audacity to turn from a blanket back into a saddleback...I believe that was spite. I'm waiting for him to come in with blue hair and piercings.


----------



## Bear GSD

TaZoR said:


> Its all true. He had such promise being a nice laid back little guy who wanted to learn and was so proud of himself. Now he has the look in his eye of a misbehaving kid with child protective services on speed dial. I can't even play fetch because he has decided playing keep away is WAAAY more fun. I give him a chew toy and he puts it on top of one of my toy poodles and 'accidently' pinches them. He decided the poodles are excellent squeaky toys when he pulls their hair.
> 
> To top everything off, he had the audacity to turn from a blanket back into a saddleback...I believe that was spite. I'm waiting for him to come in with blue hair and piercings.


You're hilarious! I think you need your own late night show and we can all be guest members :rofl:


----------



## breyer08

TaZoR said:


> Its all true. He had such promise being a nice laid back little guy who wanted to learn and was so proud of himself. Now he has the look in his eye of a misbehaving kid with child protective services on speed dial. I can't even play fetch because he has decided playing keep away is WAAAY more fun. I give him a chew toy and he puts it on top of one of my toy poodles and 'accidently' pinches them. He decided the poodles are excellent squeaky toys when he pulls their hair.
> 
> *To top everything off, he had the audacity to turn from a blanket back into a saddleback...I believe that was spite. I'm waiting for him to come in with blue hair and piercings*.


Okay, that last part had me :rofl:


----------



## m1953

She is a teenager now so to speak. This too shall pass


----------



## JoMichelle

Jen - lmao! Oh you should start a blog of some sort, it would be hilarious.

Update: I can completely see why people who had no idea it was going to hit them, often rehome their puppies at this age. NOT that I've even contemplated that though, but my life right now, is chaos. Completely thanks to this crazy dog I've got. She doesn't understand any commands anymore at all. I dangle a treat in front of her and tell her to sit and this is how it goes, every. single. time... she barks, turns a circle, throws herself on the floor, jumps up, barks again, maybe chases a cat in between. Then I SHOUT sit, and she lowers her tail to the floor and leans against the fridge. And no, I won't give her the treat when she does this.

I tried to reestablish the clicker training. But the second she even sees the clicker she acts like a complete idiot again, and thinks that any command means throw herself onto the floor. 

I dread walking her, I've tried everything and she just pulls the whole time. I've been trying to condition her to the halti for months, but even in the house with it on she just slams her head into the floor trying to get it off. 

My whole life revolves around when I can put her in the crate for a sleep so I can get an hours peace and quiet. I can't get anything done at all at home because I daren't let her out of sight for a second. 

/sigh sigh sigh


----------



## JoMichelle

TaZoR said:


> Its all true. He had such promise being a nice laid back little guy who wanted to learn and was so proud of himself. Now he has the look in his eye of a misbehaving kid with child protective services on speed dial. I can't even play fetch because he has decided playing keep away is WAAAY more fun. I give him a chew toy and he puts it on top of one of my toy poodles and 'accidently' pinches them. He decided the poodles are excellent squeaky <a class="inlineAdmedialink" href="#">toys</a> when he pulls their hair.
> 
> To top everything off, he had the audacity to turn from a blanket back into a saddleback...I believe that was spite. I'm waiting for him to come in with blue hair and piercings.


LMAO!! Same as us though, I was sure Winter was going to be blanket back but her legs are quickly becoming tan, a saddle back for sure.


----------



## JoMichelle

Winter is coming up to 10 months now, and despite everything previously, tonight is the first time I actually feel I've had enough and the thought of rehoming popped into my head.

She's just destroyed another duvet. HER duvet that she sleeps on at night. She has eaten her last 5 beds now. She somehow got hold of it through her crate bars and completely destroyed it. It's not that she rips things up sometimes, it's that I cannot take my eyes off her for literally a second. I'm still waiting for my life to resume from when I get her 8 months ago. Because right now it consists of getting up in the morning - standing around watching dog play for a few hours - put her to bed - clean up - walk dog - come home stand around watching dog for a few hours and play with her a bit - put dog to bed - cook tea - get dog up stand around watching dog for a few hours until bedtime. I can't even read a book, it's like she knows when she has freedom to go do something she shouldn't. I have puppy proofed my house as much as I can but without selling furniture, not wearing clothes or the humans/cats moving out there's not much more I can do!

People keep telling me she'll grow out of it but I don't know anyone else with a puppy of this age that they still have to watch like a 3 months old puppy.


----------



## llombardo

JoMichelle said:


> Winter is coming up to 10 months now, and despite everything previously, tonight is the first time I actually feel I've had enough and the thought of rehoming popped into my head.
> 
> She's just destroyed another duvet. HER duvet that she sleeps on at night. She has eaten her last 5 beds now. She somehow got hold of it through her crate bars and completely destroyed it. It's not that she rips things up sometimes, it's that I cannot take my eyes off her for literally a second. I'm still waiting for my life to resume from when I get her 8 months ago. Because right now it consists of getting up in the morning - standing around watching dog play for a few hours - put her to bed - clean up - walk dog - come home stand around watching dog for a few hours and play with her a bit - put dog to bed - cook tea - get dog up stand around watching dog for a few hours until bedtime. I can't even read a book, it's like she knows when she has freedom to go do something she shouldn't. I have puppy proofed my house as much as I can but without selling furniture, not wearing clothes or the humans/cats moving out there's not much more I can do!
> 
> People keep telling me she'll grow out of it but I don't know anyone else with a puppy of this age that they still have to watch like a 3 months old puppy.



Sorry your going through this Mine didn't like beds in her cage...so I got rid of the beds I think the answer is more exercise...physical and mental. If she is tired out, then she won't get into trouble. Mine is almost a year, but she has been out of the crate for a few months. She rarely gets into anything..well except my son's leather flip flops that he didn't put away My dog has gone through several obedience classes and I do small obedience things at home daily. Get a flirt pole...that tires them out pretty quick. Good Luck...it will get better, but only if you really take the time to think about how to balance everything


----------



## JoMichelle

Thank you, I dream of a time when I can carry out normal things in life again!

Do you really think it can be fixed with just exercise? I mean tonight she's just randomly woke up in her crate when normally she would sleep, and decided she can reach the duvet through the bars. She has bones and antlers in her crate but much prefers the satisfaction of seeing something in pieces. 

The thing with exercise is though I can tire her out, we come home, she lays down for half an hour and then she is recovered and back to normal.


----------



## llombardo

JoMichelle said:


> Thank you, I dream of a time when I can carry out normal things in life again!
> 
> Do you really think it can be fixed with just exercise? I mean tonight she's just randomly woke up in her crate when normally she would sleep, and decided she can reach the duvet through the bars. She has bones and antlers in her crate but much prefers the satisfaction of seeing something in pieces.
> 
> The thing with exercise is though I can tire her out, we come home, she lays down for half an hour and then she is recovered and back to normal.


She is bored Some require more exercise then others. Some can tire out with just mental exercise. YOU will have to find the balance between the two. Several mini obedience sessions a day, mixed in with a nice walk and the flirt pole can do wonders. Just figure out what makes her more tired...this can be fun for both of you Once you get the balance figured out, she will be the dog you want her to be and you will think back to how she used to be and laugh...yes laugh. Have you taken her to any obedience classes? Also if need be, leash her to you like you would if she was a baby, that way she can't get into anything


----------



## Jag

TaZoR said:


> Tazor just turned 9 mos. and has become a complete idiot..actually embarrassing at times. He is a willful child who ignores me and he acts like a spider monkey on crack, but, thats my boy and I will procede one day at a time until he gets better. Exercise is useless and he has the attention span of a moth on redbull. Naps are a distant memory and I'm really tired of his name because I say it 600 times a day. He is constantly mouthing everyones hands and arms in his quest to train us to pet him or give him a belly rub. He runs around the yard like an out of control clydesdale, and on one hairpin turn he jack-knifed into a viscious cross body block and full out sent me flying.
> 
> I think he has secretly changed his name and refuses to respond to the one I gave him. When I find out what Rumplestiltkins new name is perhaps he will obey again. He even acts worse in front of strangers or when I'm on the phone like many children do. I feel him laughing at me. If nothing else works, I will be scheduling a lobotomy..until then, I will put my giant moth on a leash and parade him around town while he pulls me about in search of lightbulbs. Try not to snicker, when you see me dangling at the end of his leash, he's a biggun..its not my fault. Thank god he's goofy friendly.



OMG! ROTFLMAO!!!! :rofl::rofl:
I'm sorry... but I can see this clearly and is the best description of 'teenage brat' I've ever read!!


----------



## KatsMuse

JoMichelle said:


> Hi guys, I've not posted here for a while as things have been pretty smooth.
> 
> However, my 8 month old has hit adolescence and not doing as she is told. Which is fine, I know what I need to do. The thing is I'm trying to retrain her but when we are outdoors she is not interested in any treats/toys/rewards whatsoever. Even the highest value, as soon as we get outdoors she doesn't care. She's always been a bit on the nervous side, so when we're outdoors she is either excited or nervous, usually excited.
> 
> I've ALWAYS socialised her, we go out everyday and the places I've tried to train her are places she is familiar with. I just can't seem to do anything with her. I can't get her to stop pulling on the lead, she pays no attention to me at all and I don't know how to progress until she does. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Jo.



She could be coming into her first heat cycle and hormones are throwing her off?
my females are weird during this


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

JoMichelle said:


> Do you really think it can be fixed with just exercise? I mean tonight she's just randomly woke up in her crate when normally she would sleep, and decided she can reach the duvet through the bars. She has bones and antlers in her crate but much prefers the satisfaction of seeing something in pieces.
> 
> The thing with exercise is though I can tire her out, we come home, she lays down for half an hour and then she is recovered and back to normal.


I don't think exercise is enough, at least not physical exercise. How much time do you spend each day working on her training? Training engages and exercises her brain, which will often tire a dog out more than exercising their body will. 

I think there are some improvements you can make as far as managing her environment too - if she's a destructive chewer (and while I've had 2 that weren't, I've had several that were, so I feel your pain), there shouldn't be anything in or near her crate that she can destroy. 

Do you do any work on impulse control? This exercise is great for that: 






Do you do NILIF? Nothing in Life is Free

Nothing in Life is Free Gaining control of your dog humanely

NILIF Behavioral Shaping For Dogs

Have you spent any time reinforcing calm behavior? Reinforcing eye contact and attention? This book approaches getting your dog to calm down, relax, and pay attention as a skill to be trained, just like any other skill, with step by step exercises: Amazon.com: Chill Out Fido!: How to Calm Your Dog (Dogwise Training Manual) (9781929242634): Nan Kene Arthur: Books


----------



## JoMichelle

Well today was a new day and I was determined to try out some different things and see how it went. For starters I haven't put her in her crate for a nap today. Usually when I see her getting tired, I'll assume she needs to sleep and put her in the crate as previously this was the only place where she would sleep. She's had a few very short naps but has been much, much calmer. She's had a long walk and a play with another dog on the park. All in all this seems to be a huge improvement. Her sleeping habbits have obviously changed since she was younger and I've not accommodated that with her increasing age. Putting her in her crate a few times a day for naps that she obviously didn't need must have made her a bit hyperactive. It's been pleasant today, we did some training too but she got restless (I can't seem to hold her attention for long, I think it's her age).

I will try that impulse control for sure, many thanks!


----------



## llombardo

JoMichelle said:


> Well today was a new day and I was determined to try out some different things and see how it went. For starters I haven't put her in her crate for a nap today. Usually when I see her getting tired, I'll assume she needs to sleep and put her in the crate as previously this was the only place where she would sleep. She's had a few very short naps but has been much, much calmer. She's had a long walk and a play with another dog on the park. All in all this seems to be a huge improvement. Her sleeping habbits have obviously changed since she was younger and I've not accommodated that with her increasing age. Putting her in her crate a few times a day for naps that she obviously didn't need must have made her a bit hyperactive. It's been pleasant today, we did some training too but she got restless (I can't seem to hold her attention for long, I think it's her age).
> 
> I will try that impulse control for sure, many thanks!



Do very short training exercises several times a day...work on watch me..that will increase the focus. Make sure she has toys and bones to chew on when she is not in the crate, so if she gets bored and starts, you can redirect her to one of her toys.


----------



## Sunflowers

Hans is almost 8 months and also exhibiting some stubborn butthead behavior. I say sit and he stares at me, LOL. We have stepped up our training and I am waiting for some time to pass


----------



## Sasha86

I am glad I'm not the only one. She no longer obeys me and I think she's going though her last fearful stage. She is now wary of strangers and has never been before. She jumps and is wry mouthy still. Saying off and kneeing her just makes her more excited. Any advice 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lzver

Coming in here often reminds me that we aren't alone. Jake will be 9 months old in 10 days and it's like he's become a different dog. Our biggest problem is him taking everything that he shouldn't have. It was so much easier to keep things out of reach when he was a small puppy. Counter surfing has become a regular activity in this house. We are doing our best to step up training, but we're really anxious for this teenage phase to end ... how long does it normally last?


----------



## wolfy dog

JoMichelle said:


> However, my 8 month old has hit adolescence and not doing as she is told.
> I've ALWAYS socialised her, we go out everyday and the places I've tried to train her are places she is familiar with. I just can't seem to do anything with her. I can't get her to stop pulling on the lead, she pays no attention to me at all and I don't know how to progress until she does. Any advice is appreciated.
> Thanks, Jo.


Welcome to the puberty club. WD and I are members since last week when he turned 8 months old. 
Keep up the socialization, training and exercise. Next year suddenly you will see that all the lessons you taught her were not forgotten. That's why I love the 3 year olds. It's fun to work with adolescent dogs but owning them not so much.
You have a female, so she may start to get hormonal to top it off.


----------



## maxgsd

Question for you guys that experienced this behavior. How long till they started listening again? I got max when he was 10 weeks old been in training since 3 months old. He learned so fast and listened so well I was amazed. He listened both on and off leash walked great. Never seen a dog learn and listen like him and have had many dogs. Then he hit 8 months old and will not listen hardly ever unless you have something he wants then when he gets it back to being a bonehead. I hope this stage doesn't last long


----------



## wolfy dog

Wd is now 15 months and rock solid in obedience. Does not challenge me anymore and is loving and pleasant company but hard work it was to get him there. I think his first birthday was the turn of the corner.


----------



## maxgsd

wolfy dog said:


> Wd is now 15 months and rock solid in obedience. Does not challenge me anymore and is loving and pleasant company but hard work it was to get him there. I think his first birthday was the turn of the corner.


Thanks Wolfy!!


----------



## lzeltins

OMG! This is so funny I'm crying!!! Thanks for the laugh...





TaZoR said:


> Tazor just turned 9 mos. and has become a complete idiot..actually embarrassing at times. He is a willful child who ignores me and he acts like a spider monkey on crack, but, thats my boy and I will procede one day at a time until he gets better. Exercise is useless and he has the attention span of a moth on redbull. Naps are a distant memory and I'm really tired of his name because I say it 600 times a day. He is constantly mouthing everyones hands and arms in his quest to train us to pet him or give him a belly rub. He runs around the yard like an out of control clydesdale, and on one hairpin turn he jack-knifed into a viscious cross body block and full out sent me flying.
> 
> I think he has secretly changed his name and refuses to respond to the one I gave him. When I find out what Rumplestiltkins new name is perhaps he will obey again. He even acts worse in front of strangers or when I'm on the phone like many children do. I feel him laughing at me. If nothing else works, I will be scheduling a lobotomy..until then, I will put my giant moth on a leash and parade him around town while he pulls me about in search of lightbulbs. Try not to snicker, when you see me dangling at the end of his leash, he's a biggun..its not my fault. Thank god he's goofy friendly.


----------

